# Mario Roberto..



## Spinedoc (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi guys, going to do a trial week here. www.mrjja.com 

People seem to hold him in high regard. The Coach I had under Dave Camarillo's system moved, so, looking for another jits fix. Still doing Aikido, and looking ultimately to blend the two, ala Roy Dean, Bruce Bookman, and others. 

Anyone know of anyone who trained under Roberto and any thoughts?


----------

